# error installing KDE



## unixhelper (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new to FreeBSD and have zero experience. Well, I tried to install KDE but I got this error message :s


```
=====================================================================
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for KDE/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for KDE/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: KDE/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.gz KDE/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.gz
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
unixhelper#
```

Can anyone solve my problem?


----------



## avilla@ (Sep 22, 2009)

run `$ du /usr/ports/distfiles/KDE/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.gz | cut -f1`: if the output differs from 122820, then run `# rm /usr/ports/distfiles/KDE/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.gz`, and restart the installation


----------



## unixhelper (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I did, but am still facing the same error.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2009)

Try updating your ports tree. I've seen cases where the source package changed (and thereby the checksum) but the version numbers stayed the same.


----------



## unixhelper (Sep 22, 2009)

```
unixhelper# portsnap update
Ports tree is already up to date.
unixhelper#
```

:s


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2009)

Try downloading the file by hand with fetch using different mirrors. It may be corrupted on some of them.


----------



## michalss (Mar 15, 2011)

Can anyone help, please. I have FreeBSD 8.2 and I am facing the same issue.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 15, 2011)

> ===>  Giving up on fetching files: KDE/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.gz KDE/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.gz




```
cd /usr
rm -rf ports
portsnap fetch extract
portsnap fetch update
```
*To be sure that your ports tree works fine and is up to date *

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
make config
make install clean
```


----------



## michalss (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## michalss (Mar 15, 2011)

This is what I'm getting:


```
===>   soprano-2.5.3 depends on file: /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java in /usr/ports/java/jdk16
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for jdk-1.6.0.3p4_20

IMPORTANT: To build the JDK 1.6.0 port, you should have at least
2.5Gb of free disk space in the build area!

 Due to licensing restrictions, certain files must be fetched manually.

 Please download the Update 3 Source from
 http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u3/promoted/b05/jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
 and the Source Binaries from
 http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u3/promoted/b05/jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
 and the Mozilla Headers from
 http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u3/promoted/b05/jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar


 Please open http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_35" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_35-2011b.zip.

 Please download the patchset, bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar.bz2, from
 http://www.eyesbeyond.com/freebsddom/java/jdk16.html.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles
 and restart the build.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```


----------



## michalss (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep getting errors 


```
===>   open-motif-2.2.3_6 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - not found
===>   Found libtool-2.2.10, but you need to upgrade to libtool>=2.4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/open-motif.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 15, 2011)

```
pkg_delete -f libtool-2.2.10
cd /usr/ports/devel/libtool
make install clean
```

but to be more sure post the output of


```
pkg_info | grep  libtool
```
and

```
cd /usr/ports
make search name=libtool
```

I am on a friends computer now with windows so I want to be sure about what I am writing.


----------



## michalss (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you. It is running now  I hope it will complete the build ok. But I don't get one thing: why did it install libtool 2.2.10 in the first place and not 2.4 immediately?


----------



## michalss (Mar 15, 2011)

Also it stops again on http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cg...ablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2. Why do I need to download lots of files manually? Does not make any sense


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 15, 2011)

Something with license. I don't know exactly to explain. But when you download the file, put it on /usr/ports/distfiles.
Also before recompile again, DO NOT FORGET to clean the port!

```
make clean
make install clean
```


----------



## michalss (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes thanks, I did it and it is compiling again. I always use *make install clean*.  Waiting to complete the compilation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2011)

When *make install clean* fails in or before the *install* phase, there is no *clean*. Always run *make clean* before trying again.


----------



## michalss (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, I will remember that. I hope it won't fail, because it is taking ages to compile it


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 15, 2011)

Well the truth is that compile take time. If you want, you can use 
	
	



```
pkg_add
```
 command witch don't need to compile the packages. From the other side using ports, you have the flags option. 
	
	



```
make config
```
 command into a port. Use that you think is the best way for you. Is not compile, better or worst from 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r [B]package[/B]
```
. Is just another way.


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

To install KDE on FreeBSD seems to be above human posibilites. Trying to install this for 6 days already, still something, not mention it taking a whole day to compile it. I'm very disappointed because of this, I love FreeBSD but this is just too much. Please any help ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 17, 2011)

If you compile on a Virtual Machine is too logical to do so much time! On witch packaged stopped on compile with error? On kdeplasma-addons?

```
pkg_add -r kdeplasma-addons
```
Come on. One package left


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, it was this package. So what exactly do I have to do? Simply run `pkg_add -r kdeplasma-addon`
? 

Thanks.


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

No, I'm not 100% sure. It might also be plasmaweather.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 17, 2011)

I can not find any *plasmaweathe*r package on ports.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's the simple way if you run into checksum errors.


```
cd $PORTDIR
make distclean
make
make install clean
```

Also use a port management utility like portmaster().  Makes life way easier.

If you're upgrading instead of new install, make sure to use /usr/ports/UPDATING.  It is not an optional instruction set, your upgrades will fail eventually if you don't follow the steps.

KDE install/upgrade is a simple straight forward process.  If your having trouble, your doing it wrong.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 17, 2011)

deskutils/plasma-applet-cwp Weather plasma applet for KDE4
deskutils/plasma-applet-simpleweatherforecast Weather plasma applet for KDE4
deskutils/plasma-applet-yawp Weather plasma applet for KDE4


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 17, 2011)

I found them. I was thinking that I was searching exactly this package. Now I understand why never found it


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

How exactly can I use portmaster to install kde? I think it is only for fetch extract the ports?


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> deskutils/plasma-applet-cwp Weather plasma applet for KDE4
> deskutils/plasma-applet-simpleweatherforecast Weather plasma applet for KDE4
> deskutils/plasma-applet-yawp Weather plasma applet for KDE4



Yes but why did it fail? 

Is there any prechek system to make sure the compilation will be success?


----------



## tyson (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, yes. Ports use dependency system for build/run dependencies, so you probably found missing one or got something broken. And for your effort in installing kde from sources... I don't see any point in making this (except using area51) over packages installation .


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, how exactly can I use pkg installation for kde4 please?


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

OK thx all for help and sorry for a noob questions. I found it and use

```
pkg_add -r kde4
```


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

tyson said:
			
		

> Well, yes. Ports use dependency system for build/run dependencies, so you probably found missing one or got something broken. And for your effort in installing kde from sources... I don't see any point in making this (except using area51) over packages installation .



Regarding this, what I have to do if some of the packages are corrupted or not downloaded? From my understanding I have to compile it from source, but where do I need to store them?


----------



## tyson (Mar 17, 2011)

In the ideal world when you type :

```
pkg_add -r kde4
```
or compile from source:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
make install clean
```
you should get the same 'output', this mean KDE installed with all needed dependencies.
Of course, in the second situation there can be some problems depends on what configuration you choose when compiling those source. But of course, if you don't play with compiler flags, and don't play to much with optional dependencies, you should not meet any.
But that was already told in this thread.


----------



## michalss (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, I have installed it with no error but I don't know how to start it. Is there anything I need to do? 

Thanks.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 17, 2011)

*As root!*You must create xorg.conf file with 
	
	



```
Xorg -configure
```
 command.
So Run:

```
Xorg -configure
cd /root
cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
You must add this line to ~/.xinitrc (if not exist, then create it!)

```
exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde
```
Also You must install video driver from ports and add it to /boot/loader.conf. But for Virtual Machine, I am not sure if is necessary or what driver needs.


----------



## michalss (Mar 18, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *As root!*You must create xorg.conf file with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
This is what I'm getting after a successful KDE4 install from package:


```
Mar 18 06:41:29 server kernel: /var: mount pending error: blocks 3748 files 1
Mar 18 06:41:43 server kdm-bin[1142]: X server "/usr/local/bin/X" cannot be executed
Mar 18 06:41:43 server kdm-bin[980]: X server for display :0 cannot be started, session disabled
Mar 18 06:42:17 server su: michalss to root on /dev/pts/0
```

Any help, please? Thank you.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Mar 18, 2011)

First you're going to have to address the /var issue.  Boot into single user mode and run `# fsck -y`

You do *not* need to create an xorg.conf for most configurations eg single monitor and you want highest resolution/color depth.

Start with this page, and follow the instructions.

If it doesn't work, review /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the specific issue.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

As I said, you can skip the part about xorg.conf generation, but you must ensure the proper X11 drivers are installed, e.g. mouse/kb/video.


----------



## michalss (Mar 18, 2011)

Problem is that xorg was not even installed! Don't know why  So now I'm compiling it from the source.


----------



## hassu (May 16, 2011)

michalss said:
			
		

> Can anyone help, please. I have FreeBSD 8.2 and I am facing the same issue.



I had same problem with k3b-kde4 FreeBSD 8.2 and resolved it 

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/devel/libtool/

It is this what the BSD ports wants and you can install it by


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/libtool
make clean
sudo make install clean
```

after this my k3b-kde4 install went smoothly

Ps. 

Hello FreeBSD forums, my first BSD install (ever) is now done and phew it was easy  KDE455 running here with nvidia candys. Nice and smooth. I come from Linux world, recently started some hackintosh installing and I noticed that MacOSX is based on FreeBSD so of cource I've gotta join in 

Hey, how I can force port installs stop asking questions too much and put somewhere something like "yes to all and just install the program while I'm in bed"


----------

